# How To Keep Top Drawer Closed



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My top drawer (now a drawer...no longer a worthless flip out thing-a-ma-jig) always seems to find it's way to the floor during travel.

This is high on my list of things to mod.

Anyone have ideas on how to keep that drawer closed? The latch for the pantry drawers won't work, as this one would be out in the open and this needs to pass the WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor).


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> My top drawer (now a drawer...no longer a worthless flip out thing-a-ma-jig) always seems to find it's way to the floor during travel.
> 
> This is high on my list of things to mod.
> 
> Anyone have ideas on how to keep that drawer closed? The latch for the pantry drawers won't work, as this one would be out in the open and this needs to pass the WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor).


How about one of those childproof thingys?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Eagleeyes said:


> My top drawer (now a drawer...no longer a worthless flip out thing-a-ma-jig) always seems to find it's way to the floor during travel.
> 
> This is high on my list of things to mod.
> 
> Anyone have ideas on how to keep that drawer closed? The latch for the pantry drawers won't work, as this one would be out in the open and this needs to pass the WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor).


How about one of those childproof thingys?

[/quote]

That would work. Here I was way over thinking it. The child lock would be soooo simply and out of site too.

THANKS!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> My top drawer (now a drawer...no longer a worthless flip out thing-a-ma-jig) always seems to find it's way to the floor during travel.
> 
> This is high on my list of things to mod.
> 
> Anyone have ideas on how to keep that drawer closed? The latch for the pantry drawers won't work, as this one would be out in the open and this needs to pass the WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor).


How about one of those childproof thingys?

[/quote]

That would work. Here I was way over thinking it. The child lock would be soooo simply and out of site too.

THANKS!!!!








[/quote]
Didn't it already have the little brown plastic drawer latch inside like ours did?
dh just repositioned it after it became a drawer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You stumped me at first with the topic title. Keeping the drawer open should not be a problem but after reading that you want to keep it off the floor when traveling I can see the issue.

NASA has the answer, Velcro, place it on the face frame below the drawer and on the inside of the drawer front. It is out of sight and when closed should hold well if you picked the correct grade of Velcro as there are lots to choose from.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> *You stumped me at first with the topic title. Keeping the drawer open should not be a problem but after reading that you want to keep it off the floor when traveling I can see the issue*.
> 
> NASA has the answer, Velcro, place it on the face frame below the drawer and on the inside of the drawer front. It is out of sight and when closed should hold well if you picked the correct grade of Velcro as there are lots to choose from.


Opps...I just changed it from "open" to "closed". Thanks for pointing that out.

I will talk to DW and see if she'd rather go with the child proof device or the velco. I have velco...so that makes it a lot easier.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

come on Jim, only 57 to go


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Didn't it already have the little brown plastic drawer latch inside like ours did?
> dh just repositioned it after it became a drawer.


It might have been there, but I couldn't throw that darn flip out thing away fast enough. So in my haste, I might have tossed out my solution.


----------



## materialgirl (Mar 30, 2008)

the brown things are bulldog catches. I found some at my local campers inn but I also found them in my local ace hardware. They are under $2...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

materialgirl said:


> the brown things are bulldog catches. I found some at my local campers inn but I also found them in my local ace hardware. They are under $2...


Off to Lowes I go...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we have the drawer parts waiting to be turned into a drawer but the OB is at the dealers:

(1) having fiberglass crack addressed and they are working on Keystone to get them to take care of it.
(2) water pooled in a spot on the roof and caused mold, can you believe it? they are addressing Keystone on it too
(3) antenna booster is broke

When the Outback Inn is returned we can do the drawer


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we have the drawer parts waiting to be turned into a drawer but the OB is at the dealers:
> 
> (1) having fiberglass crack addressed and they are working on Keystone to get them to take care of it.
> (2) water pooled in a spot on the roof and caused mold, can you believe it? they are addressing Keystone on it too
> ...


You'll have it back in time for the rally....right?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> the brown things are bulldog catches. I found some at my local campers inn but I also found them in my local ace hardware. They are under $2...


Off to Lowes I go...








[/quote]

If you re anything like me, going for that 2 dollar item will cost at least 100 dollars in other stuff


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> the brown things are bulldog catches. I found some at my local campers inn but I also found them in my local ace hardware. They are under $2...


Off to Lowes I go...








[/quote]

If you re anything like me, going for that 2 dollar item will cost at least 100 dollars in other stuff









[/quote]

Agree...Lowes is just like going to Costco...can get out of there without spending at least $100.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

skippershe said:


> come on Jim, only 57 to go


make that 42


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> come on Jim, only 57 to go


make that 42








[/quote]

I don't know what you're talking about?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh, heck with it. Why don't you just buy a toy hauler and see if it doesn't have a real drawer?!?!








Sorry, not helping....... I bought the catch at Camping World....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Oh, heck with it. Why don't you just buy a toy hauler and see if it doesn't have a real drawer?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


figured I'd learn how to do it on this Outback and the install the fine tuned version in the new 5er.


----------

